# Mucky mess



## horses2ride (Apr 17, 2014)

Well Georgia had first rain in 90 days. Yay. bUT now my 12 x24 coop is a mucky sloppy mess. What substrate can I safely use?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not too familiar with Ga., but I bet you could cover with pine needles. Here in OK, I use dry sand or oak leaves. We stay on top of the leaves,and change them out frequently so they don't mold though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sand for now.

Are you in the hills or the flat? If you're in the hills and not on the top of one you'll need to divert the water or move the coop uphill. In the flat you can frame the pen with 2X6's and fill the pen with sand to raise the level above the surrounding area.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I lived in SE Georgia most my life. Sand is the way to go.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sand sounds good. If you can put a tarp over the pen, even better.


----------

